
Seed funding slows in Silicon Valley - SirLJ
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-venture-seedfunding-idUSKBN1AH31J?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=54832428&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-848Gk-LyyHSU3wEIU_yV1FANVCj_-Tk0jAxbSV5gLMWN-kKqhqTD33Mwf0HeNFTpeXfTgTK6oELbv0lcuQxyVTahIiQg&_hsmi=54832428
======
denisehilton
Not really a good news for entrepreneurs whoa re just starting their career.

